#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ για θέση στάθμευσης

## Giuseppe

Συνάδελφοι, ξέρει μήπως κανείς αν χρειάζεται ΠΕΑ η κλειστή θέση στάθμευσης στο υπόγειο; Η συμβολαιογράφος μου λέει πως ναι, γιατί αλλάξανε τις εξαιρέσεις που προβλέπει το άρθρο 12 του νόμου 4122/2013 παράγραφος 6 και 7. 
Και τώρα που το έψαξα βρήκα τα εξής: 
Παλιά οι παράγραφοι 6 και 7 του άρθρου 12 του νόμου 4122/2013 εξαιρούσαν από το ΠΕΑ τις περιπτώσεις β και ε της παραγράφου 7 του άρθρου 4 του νόμου 4122/2013. Στην περίπτωση ε, στην παλιά εκδοχή του νόμου αναφέρονταν και οι θέσεις στάθμευσης, άρα σίγουρα εξαιρούνταν. 
Μετά την τροποποίηση από το άρθρο 59 του νόμου 4685/2020 στην περίπτωση ε της παραγράφου 7 του άρθρου 4 δεν μιλάει για θέση στάθμευσης. Άρα δεν εξαιρείται πια;
Τι γίνεται;
Αν χρειάζεται, πρέπει να εξετάσω ένα τεράστιο γκαράζ 500 τ.μ., καταλαβαίνετε ποιο θα είναι το κόστος…

----------


## Xάρης

Η θέση στάθμευσης δεν είναι θερμαινόμενος/ψυχόμενος χώρος. 
Άρα σίγουρα δεν απαιτείται ΠΕΑ.
Για την τεκμηρίωση αυτού μέσω της νομοθεσίας θα πρέπει να κάνω σχετική έρευνα και προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος.

----------


## Xάρης

Τεκμηρίωση της μη απαίτησης ΠΕΑ για χώρο στάθμευσης.

Σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του κτηρίου του άρθρου 2 του Ν.4122/13, ο κλειστός χώρος στάθμευσης *δεν πληροί την έννοια του κτηρίου* διότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται ενέργεια προς ρύθμιση των κλιματικών συνθηκών εσωτερικού χώρου.
Συνεπώς, σύμφωνα με την §7.β του άρθρου 12 του Ν.4122/13, δεν εκδίδεται ΠΕΑ.

Απαιτείται όμως σχετική *βεβαίωση από ενεργειακό επιθεωρητή*.

Σημειώνω ότι ο Ν.4122/13 τροποποιήθηκε, ως προς τις διατάξεις που μας ενδιαφέρουν, με τον *Ν.4409/16* και τον *Ν.4585/20*.

----------

